# Longest bow kill ever!



## "GOON" (Nov 13, 2007)

I wanted to post a thread to find out what the longest bow kill anyone has ever known of! I have been wondering this since last september when my dad made his best shot ever on a big 9pt. Our family took our first out of state trip driving fifteen hours north from louisiana to a small honey hole in nebraska! This was a treat for all of us because its not common for us to see a deer when we go hunting down here, much less twenty or thirty. Anyway, it was the last evening and we aint filled all our doe tags yet so we decided to go on a meat run. We decided the best spot for a doe would be on the edge of a 30 acre alfalfa field catching the deer on a good trail where they were coming to feed! So we get set up and we aint even got an arrow on our bow yet and the first two were already out. Now this is a big field so they were prolly about two hunred yards away, but it was still pretty cool watching them. After sittin a couple hours we realized we set up in the wrong spot because there was about fifteen out in the field by now and not one of them was under about 80 or 90 yards. Since i was the one shooting and my dad was filming, i didnt want to shoot one that far with only a 70 yard pin. I was really wanting to get one about 50 yards or closer and i would have felt pretty comfortable shooting her! Although we had practiced out to 100 yards plus on our 3-d target, i really didnt figure i would need more than a my 70 yard pin. Just so happened it was getting close to dark and my camera sucks so we had just give up on filming a hunt and decided to shoot the next doe that would get inside my pin range. There was a pretty good trail coming into the field about 60 yards from us and deer had been running out of it until they got about 80 yard out and then they would stop and start feeding. So i am ready for the next one to run out and i was gonna wack her and about that time this big 9pt runs out and i am freakin out cause its the biggest buck i had ever seen on a bow hunt. He runs out and stops, and my dad ranged him at 74 yards. I am at full draw, i settled in, and cut it loose! I was watching expecting to see and hear a loud thwack, instead i see my arrow go about 1 inch over his back and it was silent. So now i am all dpressed cause i missed the biggest buck i have ever shot at and my dad breaks the silence and says "do you want me to kill him". Well i just missed him at 74 and he run away from us so my response is "What"! And he throwed me the range finder and said it again "do you want me to kill him". I said, well do you think you can? I ranged that deer at 97 yards and he set his sight and come to full draw! I couldnt help it, i just had to laugh at him knowing he was gonna miss! He shot and a few seconds later while i am looking through the binoculars, i see it hit! The deer was quartering away and he hit him in the back ham and it angled just enough that he made it about twenty yards out of the field, where we let him lay for about three hours before going to find him! Now the deer turned out to be only a 120 inch 9pt, but we were happy as anyone could be! It was the biggest one i had shot at and the biggest one he had ever killed and one heck of a story to go along with it all! Now I really dont expect everyone to believe this, but it is true because i watched it happen. I was just wondering if anyone else had ever heard of someone killing a whitetail deer at a long distance like that? If you have a story of a long shot, please take the time to post it so everyone can enjoy! Thanks, Zach!


----------



## trob_205 (Aug 18, 2008)

here we go again:darkbeer:


----------



## salthunter (Jun 6, 2009)

Im hoping for a long kill shot this year: 12 yards for my elk
If a archer is fully capable of such shoots thats fine,.. but it seems like too many guys are willing to risk a long shot because its a big animal
Im reading into your statement


> i just had to laugh at him knowing he was gonna miss!


 He shouldnt have even thinking of such a shot
It makes me sick. I had to listen to a fellow how he and his 3 buddies just couldnt get close enough to elk last year and didnt find 6 bulls they shot into. Well he is eaither a lier or a fool; You and your dad seem to be in the same club.
Like I said if a person can make the long shot fine,.. but placing a prayer on a shot for game that you cant make on a target,.. you make us all look bad


----------



## Duke_II (Jul 4, 2005)

i don't think people are going to enjoy it - they'll just think you and your dad shouldn't be in the woods.

good luck with this thread.


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

Hunter ethics?


----------



## Kyfoster11 (Sep 11, 2004)

It's what ever floats a hunters boat. Personally 60yds is my max and I hope I never have to shoot one that far, but I am prepared if the opportunity arises. 

*Shoot what you know you can shoot....not what you think you can shoot!!

Kentucky K*


----------



## Lonestar63 (Mar 19, 2007)

Who wants to bet on how many pages this will go???? :wink:


----------



## mark j (Jun 18, 2005)

Gosh. Congratulations. You missed at 74 yards and your daddy hit him in the ham at 97 yards. You guys are awesome.

You should raise the bar next time out and see if you can break the 100 yard mark. Maybe even try for a neck shot. Or a full frontal?

Amazing.


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

dustoffer said:


> Hunter ethics?


Some people do not know what that is. I guess according to those standards I should have pushed the shot at about a 170" buck last year. He was about 37-40 yards and there was a little brush in the way so I passed on the shot. I don't regret it though even if I never take him because I'm not willing to risk wounding a deer (even a doe) with a questionable shot. If I pull the release trigger you can bet your last dollar I expect to make the killing shot. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## MTNHunt (Oct 27, 2007)

What do I think?


----------



## FedSmith (Jul 27, 2009)

Repost. 

150 yards is the longest reliable kill I know of, but ask Chuck Adams.


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*I'm going to enjoy this!*

:beer::beer::set1_cook2::uzi::flame::tea::moviecorn:moviecorn:behindsof:deadhorse:chimpeep:

This is probably the wrong place to look for compliments on such a feat. However, I don't doubt that it happened just the way you said.


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

I have always believed intent is where morality lies, taking a 100 yard bow shot to feed your starving family has one intent, shooting at animal at 100 yards to see if you can hit it, or to simply add another head to the wall is another story all together IMO.


----------



## thumperjack (May 22, 2009)

dustoffer said:


> Hunter ethics?


... i agree, and YOUR dad is handing this down to you? ..:embara:. boy the anti's are gonna have a field day with this one!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 458win (Jun 8, 2007)

Save the I hope I can hit something at that range for the 3-d targets. 

Maximum range is different for every hunter, but the hunter should know that if he isn't 100% confident that he can hit the vitals he has exceeded his max range or skill level.

I can and do shoot at 100yds on a regular basis at targets. Only reason for this is if I wound or marginally hit a animal at closer range and he presents a shot at any distance up to 100 I have the confidence to put a arrow through the vitals.

Having animals look like pin cushions due to overextending ones range really makes it hard for a landowner to grant permission again, gives more fuel to the antihunters, and makes regular hunters have more of a grudge against us "no good wounding bowhunters".

That being said my longest shot was 83yrds on a jackrabbit.


----------



## Lonestar63 (Mar 19, 2007)

AR_Headhunter said:


> Some people do not know what that is. I guess according to those standards I should have pushed the shot at about a 170" buck last year. He was about 37-40 yards and there was a little brush in the way so I passed on the shot. I don't regret it though even if I never take him because I'm not willing to risk wounding a deer (even a doe) with a questionable shot.* If I pull the release trigger you can bet your last dollar I expect to make the killing shot. Just my 2 cents.*



Really???

Same guy who admitted yesterday to shooting one in the ham?????? 

Been here less than a month, and your ELITE status is already confirmed.

You move a little faster than most.


----------



## "GOON" (Nov 13, 2007)

Well guys i am really sorry that i posted this! I hate that everyone is taking this the way that they are. I have no doubt in my mind that he could kill one today at a hundred yards! He is an amazing shot. And as far as my miss goes, i really didnt think i was going to miss or i wouldnt have shot him. I apologize for posting this and hope that people dont think of me in such a way! I make comfortable shots all day at long distances and do not consider it unethical if you can do it! Again, i am sorry and will try to close this thread ASAP!


----------



## mark j (Jun 18, 2005)

"GOON" said:


> Well guys i am really sorry that i posted this! I hate that everyone is taking this the way that they are. I have no doubt in my mind that he could kill one today at a hundred yards! He is an amazing shot. And as far as my miss goes, i really didnt think i was going to miss or i wouldnt have shot him. I apologize for posting this and hope that people dont think of me in such a way! I make comfortable shots all day at long distances and do not consider it unethical if you can do it! Again, i am sorry and will try to close this thread ASAP!


Didn't go quite like you expected, did it? Were you looking for support?

Thinks about what you posted. You missed at 74 yards and your dad made a poor shot at 97 yards. And you feel that is a comfortable shot? 

He's an amazing shot? He hit a deer in the ham that you admitted to laughing about thinking he was going to miss. What was funny about that? Fact is, he didn't miss. He just made a bad shot.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

my fartest is a 5 yds chipmunk. at the land i huntthe owner wants me to take out all the chip munks that i find in his yard or garden. they destroyed is lawn, garden and are getting into the house now. so i help him out.

besideds that i havent got a bow deer yet.



but for you mmmmmmmm. I could never think about taking a shot that far. to many things can go wrong. idk.

i can hit a 3d in the vitals most times at 50and 60 yards but i wont shoot at a deer over 30 yds. just dont feel comfortable with it


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

Lonestar63 said:


> Really???
> 
> Same guy who admitted yesterday to shooting one in the ham??????
> 
> ...


Since you like to read my post so much perhaps you also saw that it was a killing shot. The deer went to take off just as I triggered the release. It happens & thats reality. We all can't live in your little world of bragging about what a great set-up we have then posting pictures in our albums showing an animal that was almost gut shot & feel all high and mighty. I'm a hunter & things happen when hunting that are not expected.but at least I have the integrity to admit a bad shot & be honest with others and myself about it. I do not have to try to pump my ego up on a computer because I'm comfortable with myself as a hunter. :wink:


----------



## G20 (Jan 31, 2008)

Lonestar63 said:


> Who wants to bet on how many pages this will go???? :wink:


2,maybe 3. I bet it gets locked before 4.


----------



## scottieoutwest (Aug 6, 2008)

Something for you to think about. An arrow averaging 300fps will take 1 second to get to 100yds. Since I doubt there are many out there that shoot bows fast enough to make that average figure a little over 1 second. Now, see how far you can walk in that short amount of time. Doesn't seem like much does it? Now try holding a paper plate and see how much that moves with you. Those telling us they are confident hitting an animal in the vitals at 100 yds are a JOKE. How can you honestly say you are confident in hitting a target that may or may not move? Nobody knows if the animal will take a step.


----------



## Lonestar63 (Mar 19, 2007)

AR_Headhunter said:


> Since you like to read my post so much perhaps you also saw that it was a killing shot. The deer went to take off just as I triggered the release. It happens & thats reality. We all can't live in your little world of bragging about what a great set-up we have then posting pictures in our albums showing an animal that was almost gut shot & feel all high and mighty. I'm a hunter & things happen when hunting that are not expected.but at least I have the integrity to admit a bad shot & be honest with others and myself about it.* I do not have to try to pump my ego up on a computer *because I'm comfortable with myself as a hunter. :wink:


As i said earlier, I'm amazed that you can stand your own smell, your so full of it. :wink:

300 post's in a couple of weeks??

You pump yourself up on here a hell of a lot more than i do.


----------



## thumperjack (May 22, 2009)

Lonestar63 said:


> Who wants to bet on how many pages this will go???? :wink:


 ... kinda glad my hands are in my pockets on this one ..:wink:..


----------



## Lonestar63 (Mar 19, 2007)

thumperjack said:


> ... kinda glad my hands are in my pockets on this one ..:wink:..


I hear ya.

Kind of like going to the Casino 2 or 3 days in a row.

Sometimes it's best to just stay away. :wink:


----------



## NoSecondBest (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm a pretty good shot. In fact, I'm way better than most. I will never shoot at a big game animal beyond 50 yards and probably not even that distance unless it was the most favorable conditions imaginable. Anyone who thinks that they can reliably shoot animals with vital shots beyond that distance is deluding themselves. Animals are not stationary targets. S#*t happens when you shoot at a live animal. I'm pretty sick of hearing all the delusional people on here making up stories about how they can reliably hit animals in the vitals at 60, 70, 80, and further yardages. It's all BS and if it ever did happen, it's more luck than skill. It is just plain unethical to take those shots just so you can see if you can stick an arrow in an animal. I think the anti's are sometimes justified in their stance based on the ammo we give them with these stupid posts and our unethical actions. You'd be better off not telling anyone about taking shots like this. How many have you stuck and didn't talk about?


----------



## dieseltech (Jun 22, 2008)

Bad shots are taken all the time on TV. I shake my head when I see a deer hit in the spine, too far back or the hind quarters. Pros make mistakes all the time, that's the reality. The hunter's responsibility is to only take a shot they are comfortable in. Therefore each hunter has his/her own maximum range of comfort. My 7mm WSM will kill a deer dead at 700 yards. I wouldn't take one beyond 250 yards, just because I'm not comfortable with it. The dad, according to the story, seemed very confident in his ability. No doubt it was a tough decision and an even tougher shot. Congrats on the kill and putting some meat in your freezer!


----------



## "GOON" (Nov 13, 2007)

I started this thread in order to get to read other hunters stories, not to let people decide if i or anyone else can make a shot at 100 yaards or not! I am sorry for starting such a thread and I hope none of you decide if a hunter is ethical based on a writing! I hope the thread gets locked asap, that would be the best thing that could happen! Sorry again, Zach!


----------



## Lonestar63 (Mar 19, 2007)

"GOON" said:


> Well guys i am really sorry that i posted this! I hate that everyone is taking this the way that they are. I have no doubt in my mind that he could kill one today at a hundred yards! He is an amazing shot. And as far as my miss goes, i really didnt think i was going to miss or i wouldnt have shot him. I apologize for posting this and hope that people dont think of me in such a way! I make comfortable shots all day at long distances and do not consider it unethical if you can do it! Again, i am sorry and will try to close this thread ASAP!


I wouldn't sweat it too hard GOON.

Don't worry what anybody thinks, just sit back and enjoy the ride! :wink:


----------



## Bowdon (Aug 17, 2004)

My longest are

3 deer at 60 yards and with a recurve
1 elk at 45 yards and with a compound


----------



## iroutdoors (Feb 13, 2008)

On Cables Big Game Hunter i shot one from 1 mountain peak to another. What an amazing shot the only bad thing was i drove the truck off a cliff looking for it and well the rest is history. :sad::darkbeer::wink::wink::wink:


----------



## Lonestar63 (Mar 19, 2007)

iroutdoors said:


> On Cables Big Game Hunter i shot one from 1 mountain peak to another. What an amazing shot the only bad thing was i drove the truck off a cliff looking for it and well the rest is history. :sad::darkbeer::wink::wink::wink:


OK, that's more than just a little bit funny! :tongue:


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

"GOON" said:


> I started this thread in order to get to read other hunters stories, not to let people decide if i or anyone else can make a shot at 100 yaards or not! I am sorry for starting such a thread and I hope none of you decide if a hunter is ethical based on a writing! I hope the thread gets locked asap, that would be the best thing that could happen! Sorry again, Zach!


You started it you can lock it.
My longets shot is 76 Yards and drilled a rabbit. Elk at 55 it went 30 and died.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

kjwhfsd said:


> You started it you can lock it.
> My longets shot is 76 Yards and drilled a rabbit. Elk at 55 it went 30 and died.


he needs a MOD to lock it. you can onl personally lock classified threads


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

congrats to you and your dad. It was yours and his decisions and only you two have to live with the reality and consequences of those decisions. My advice however is its sometimes best not to share everything. Good luck to you both the upcoming season.


----------



## King Country (Nov 7, 2008)

Longest shot I've taken is 70 on a rabbit, any bigger than that (deer), I'd set a limit to about 40. Not because I can't shoot that far, but because I don't feel like wasting a good days hunting by spending it searching for wounded animals instead.


----------



## Mig (Nov 26, 2008)

The only thing I can say is that I didn't read all of Goon's post because he didn't separate that long post with paragraphs. I kept reading the same line over and over. :smash:


----------



## mark j (Jun 18, 2005)

Mig said:


> The only thing I can say is that I didn't read all of Goon's post because he didn't separate that long post with paragraphs. I kept reading the same line over and over. :smash:


Fixed it for ya...



"GOON" said:


> I wanted to post a thread to find out what the longest bow kill anyone has ever known of! I have been wondering this since last september when my dad made his best shot ever on a big 9pt.
> 
> Our family took our first out of state trip driving fifteen hours north from louisiana to a small honey hole in nebraska! This was a treat for all of us because its not common for us to see a deer when we go hunting down here, much less twenty or thirty.
> 
> ...


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

WOW ZACK you opend a can of worms with this post, but I will tell you I wqas in an elk camp with about 30 people in it and on guy made the statement that he killed his Bull Elk at 94 yards, and his 200 Class Mule Deer at about the same distance, and that kid took a beating from just about every bowhunter in that camp, I hope yur ready for this????? good luck.

Buy the way my max is 50 yard and I don't even like that. could I hit at 100 IDK The slightest clitch and you have a wonded animal. wouldn't even think about it.


----------



## Albert32 (Mar 10, 2009)

i really like how every post on here downs my buddy you all know good and well that if you practice shooting from 70 to 120 yard like they did for weeks before they went and were very confident that you could hit that for you would take the shoot i think yalls problem is you are all to scared to try it afraid you are gonna wound a deer but if you practice as they did you dont have to worry bout that and for those who call them liers i like how you judge folks with out knowing them and for the man who call jerry a fool i think you need to step back and think bout thinks before you say them no man is to be called a fool especially when you dont even know the man


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Albert32 said:


> i really like how every post on here downs my buddy you all know good and well that if you practice shooting from 70 to 120 yard like they did for weeks before they went and were very confident that you could hit that for you would take the shoot i think yalls problem is you are all to scared to try it afraid you are gonna wound a deer but if you practice as they did you dont have to worry bout that and for those who call them liers i like how you judge folks with out knowing them and for the man who call jerry a fool i think you need to step back and think bout thinks before you say them no man is to be called a fool especially when you dont even know the man


i think its a dumb shot cause alot can happen between the time the arrows fired and when it hits. what if he deer take a step? it will be gutted. what if it turns? you cant control the deer


----------



## IChim2 (Aug 20, 2006)

Lonestar63 said:


> Who wants to bet on how many pages this will go???? :wink:


I'm guessing at least 5/6 unless the plug gets pulled.


----------



## salthunter (Jun 6, 2009)

Albert32 said:


> i really like how every post on here downs my buddy you all know good and well that ,......before you say them no man is to be called a fool especially when you dont even know the man





> i just had to laugh at him knowing he was gonna miss!


 That statement alone sounds like someone who is not an accomplished shot at 90-100 yards

I can hit geese all day long flying directly overhead 50-110 yards with a shot gun,.. yet I chose to shoot only 5 geese out of the last 100+ over 30 yards


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

It's very obvious that your new to archery talk. I don't think that was a smart decision on your part but it's YOUR part so I really don't care. But if you don't want to stay madder than hell constantly, and come to HATE a lot of people on this website, then I wouldn't post ANYTHING that is "UNETHICAL" OR "CORN FED" and basically just don't share any hunting stories unless you were 55 ft up a tree in the 100 acre woods with not a kernel of corn or a blade of foodplot grass on the property that you scouted all summer long and found funnels and scrapes. Or else you will be blasted.


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

What the hell?

A youngster makes a post you all find objectionable and so you just blast him for it? You've got to be kidding me! This is a golden opportunity to welcome to AT a member of the next generation of archers and hunters, and most of you choose to rub his nose in a pile of crap.

A gentle approach, providing solid and reasoned information regarding shot selection, hunter ethics, and sportsmanship is clearly warranted. But slams and attacks will do nothing more than encourage the young man to be angry and bitter...perhaps even leaving AT because of an bad post that he did not have the experience to avoid.

Welcome the young man and teach him.....


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

RecordKeeper said:


> What the hell?
> 
> A youngster makes a post you all find objectionable and so you just blast him for it? You've got to be kidding me! This is a golden opportunity to welcome to AT a member of the next generation of archers and hunters, and most of you choose to rub his nose in a pile of crap.
> 
> ...



RK, you have been around here long enough to know that admin doesn`t run this site, and Terry doesn`t own it.

The ETHICS POLICE control everything around here.......either comply, or be fried.:zip:


----------



## kstatemallards (Mar 7, 2007)

salthunter said:


> I can hit geese all day long flying directly overhead 50-110 yards with a shot gun,.. yet I chose to shoot only 5 geese out of the last 100+ over 30 yards


Dude, there is no way you can take geese at 100 yards "all day long". You're smoking crack. Your statement sounds about as dumb as someone saying they can shoot deer at 80 yards comfortably.


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

RecordKeeper said:


> What the hell?
> 
> A youngster makes a post you all find objectionable and so you just blast him for it? You've got to be kidding me! This is a golden opportunity to welcome to AT a member of the next generation of archers and hunters, and most of you choose to rub his nose in a pile of crap.
> 
> ...


Where were you on some of my earliest posts?


----------



## nodog (Mar 1, 2005)

Deer stand still a lot, long shots they don't hear.

If ya made one congrats, if ya didn't sorry about your lose. 

The origanal posters dad made the shot, couldn't be much happier than if I'd of made the shot myself.


----------



## deer down (Feb 23, 2007)

morons...


----------



## nodog (Mar 1, 2005)

deer down said:


> morons...


I see. You say a word and I say the first thing that pops into my mind...

Ted Nuggent.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Feb 13, 2008)

I have killed 3 at 40 yds and wounded one at 50. Spent two whole days and never found her and lost the joy of hunting for the rest of season. Now I set up where shots are in thicker areas which limits shots to around 5 to 25 yards. Something is working cause I have seen he last 4 go down within sight.


----------



## Eric Everson (Jul 10, 2006)

*my last*

deer kill was at 9 yrds. Thick swamp set up on a trail they use to go from bedding to feeding. Had one at one time at 13 yrds just quartering to hard away to hard away for me. This what as hunters should be like. Not just flinging arrows wait for good shots. I just wanted to kill her as clean as possible. Had a 140 class 25 yrds in front but there was grass in front of his vitals and he was 2 yrds behind the grass. I could've just shot at him but I didn't attempt it.


----------



## magiera44 (Jul 25, 2009)

*R u kidding?*

Completely unethical


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

RecordKeeper said:


> What the hell?
> 
> A youngster makes a post you all find objectionable and so you just blast him for it? You've got to be kidding me! This is a golden opportunity to welcome to AT a member of the next generation of archers and hunters, and most of you choose to rub his nose in a pile of crap.
> 
> ...





Big Country said:


> RK, you have been around here long enough to know that admin doesn`t run this site, and Terry doesn`t own it.
> 
> The ETHICS POLICE control everything around here.......either comply, or be fried.:zip:


So true, BC...So true.... See below.






magiera44 said:


> Completely unethical


There's nothing like the AT Ethics Police....quick to pass judgment, no time to help or educate their "offenders."


----------



## AJ008 (Nov 20, 2002)

458win said:


> Save the I hope I can hit something at that range for the 3-d targets.
> 
> Maximum range is different for every hunter, but the hunter should know that if he isn't 100% confident that he can hit the vitals he has exceeded his max range or skill level.
> 
> ...


Ditto. Out here in Montana there are tons of us who regularly shoot at 50+ yards for that same reason.
Today at the range I got a 2.5" group at 70 yards, will I shoot anything that far? Probably not but it makes the closer shots easier.

My boss was telling me the other day he was at the range and a guy was busting arrows at 90 yards consistantly! No he was not a pro shooter! Just a guy that was confedant at 90 yards with a newer speed bow.

The other day at the store I was helping a guy and started talking to him and he said he nailed a cow elk at 75 and others at 60... same thing one mans inrange is anothers out of range!

Now for someone who usually only shoots a max of 30-40 yards and trys to shoot a deer at 97 is an unethical hunter/idiot in my book IMO!


----------



## jethro33 (Nov 18, 2005)

Sound alot like the infamous Poop N Young:zip:


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

I usually try to take the long shots on a field coarse , or for fun on a 3D coarse , those targets all stand still for me and if I make a bad shot they are none the worse for wear ....... hunting , personally I bowhunt to see how CLOSE I can get to my quarry , my CLOSEST shot on a deer was 1 yd , you can make a perfect shot and have the animal react to anything , you or something else , while the arrow is in the air , yes you mite have executed a good shot , but the part of the animal you shot at isnt there resulting in, at best , a missed shot or at worst a wounded animal .

I have always thought that as hunters , we owe it to the animal we are trying to kill , to do it as quickly , cleanly , and humanely as possible without excessive suffering by that animal .

Practicing long shots is fun for sure , way to many uncontrollable variables to try on a live animal ....... I know there are those out there that just want to get an arrow in an animal and hope that they can find it , to each there own , but for myself , I am going to try for close in slam dunk shots .......

I can and have had all arrows touching at 80 yds altho this would not be my normal group - but I can keep them in a deer size kill zone at that distance, out west I mite take a 50 yd shot and be comfortable with it , on a deer here at home , 25 yds is ,my self imposed limit


----------



## Mike21 (Jul 5, 2009)

RecordKeeper said:


> What the hell?
> 
> A youngster makes a post you all find objectionable and so you just blast him for it? You've got to be kidding me! This is a golden opportunity to welcome to AT a member of the next generation of archers and hunters, and most of you choose to rub his nose in a pile of crap.
> 
> ...


High five on that one!

Agreed.


----------



## benton (Apr 7, 2006)

Show me the hunter that can put a 97yd shot on a deer 3 out of 5 times and I'll show you the only hunter that can. Not bagging, but it just doesn't happen.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

benton said:


> Show me the hunter that can put a 97yd shot on a deer 3 out of 5 times and I'll show you the only hunter that can. Not bagging, but it just doesn't happen.


huh???  I don't understand your post at all:noidea:

For the record, there are lots of archers capable of a kill shot at 97 yds. I am not one of them however!:darkbeer::embara:


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

benton said:


> Show me the hunter that can put a 97yd shot on a deer 3 out of 5 times and I'll show you the only hunter that can. Not bagging, but it just doesn't happen.





Skeptic said:


> huh???  I don't understand your post at all:noidea:
> 
> For the record, there are lots of archers capable of a kill shot at 97 yds. I am not one of them however!:darkbeer::embara:


I thought the same thing, Skeptic. I have shot the various tournament circuits for years, including FITA rounds which have a longest distance of 90 meters (99 yards). I am fully capable of putting all six arrows of a single end in the yellow (about 8", roughly the size of a deer's vitals), and so are many of my fellow competitors.

That said, broadheads tend to fly more erratically than field points, especially over long distances...and wind effects broadheads far more. Not to mention that a deer can move quite a bit in the time that it takes an arrow to travel that far.

So is a 97 yard shot at a deer ethical? Not in my opinion...but I'm not going to flame the OP for it. I certainly recall being a brand new hunter with nobody to teach me anything about ethics...and even took an 80 yard shot at a deer once back when I was 16. A very competent and experienced hunter taught me how to hunt properly and ethically a couple of years later. He was never judgmental, but was insistent about high standards regarding ethics.


----------



## bbaker-25 (Apr 7, 2009)

i watched a guy group 3 arrows at a shoot at a hundred yard shot better than lots of guys can do at 20.


----------



## 25years3Martins (Jun 19, 2009)

I am calling b.s. on a lot of hunters being able to hit vitals @ 100yards... The main reason has got to be eye sight alone! I have 20/20 vision, and though I have no problem seeing 100 yards, I don't believe most people could pin point vitals and then have the steady arm to pull that shot off. Personally I practice out to 60 yards and I hope I never have to shoot past 30. I am certain there are a few true studs out there that can pull it off, maybe the dad of OP is one of them??? I know I'm not, and wouldn't even try.

A lot of my hunting buddies brag about being able to hit vitals @ 60+...so I broke out the 3d target, smaller buck target, I would say the size of a small white tail...

Results, well, lets just say they have a lot more respect for what 60 yards and a 3d target truly are. Funny enough we spent a lot of time walking behind the target looking for arrows.

Again, not saying it can't be done...just truly doubt there are many out there...

to whomever with 100 yard goose shot... what gun? 10GA maybe, definitely would need heavy shot, or lead...


----------



## Bowdon (Aug 17, 2004)

ia bhtr said:


> I usually try to take the long shots on a field coarse , or for fun on a 3D coarse , those targets all stand still for me and if I make a bad shot they are none the worse for wear ....... hunting , personally I bowhunt to see how CLOSE I can get to my quarry , my CLOSEST shot on a deer was 1 yd , you can make a perfect shot and have the animal react to anything , you or something else , while the arrow is in the air , yes you mite have executed a good shot , but the part of the animal you shot at isnt there resulting in, at best , a missed shot or at worst a wounded animal .
> 
> I have always thought that as hunters , we owe it to the animal we are trying to kill , to do it as quickly , cleanly , and humanely as possible without excessive suffering by that animal .
> 
> ...


I agree 100% on ever thing you said. I also can shoot great group at 80 yard, but wouldn't never ever even think about a shot like that a a live animal. The only thing I disagree on 30 yds is my self imposed mark here around home in heavy timber. I don't like them to close and 20 to 30 yds in my most affective killing zone.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

ParadigmArchery said:


> I have always believed intent is where morality lies, taking a 100 yard bow shot to feed your starving family has one intent, shooting at animal at 100 yards to see if you can hit it, or to simply add another head to the wall is another story all together IMO.



Excellent post


----------



## skwiggsgonewild (Jul 17, 2009)

Past 40 yards might as well be using a shotgun


----------



## the reaper (Aug 13, 2006)

Mike21 said:


> High five on that one!
> 
> Agreed.


another one in full agreement with ya record keeper!!!


----------



## 10-Point (Dec 15, 2005)

You can't believe how much deer can move in a millisecond! I shot a doe bout 3 years ago using a bow shooting bout 265fps and she was 32 yards away. She was old and crazy and walked through the woods always nervous and looking up in trees and I had seen her twice before. The day I shot her I used a decoy to distract her while she was coming through and she was nervous and looking at it and i shot her while she was slightly quartered towards me and aiming at her chest made a good shot but she had jumped and turned so much that the arrow went in her ham and angled up through her body. Thats what can happen at 32 yards how much can happen at 100? thats not even accounting for shooter error!


----------



## benton (Apr 7, 2006)

Skeptic said:


> huh???  I don't understand your post at all:noidea:
> 
> For the record, there are lots of archers capable of a kill shot at 97 yds. I am not one of them however!:darkbeer::embara:


OK, come on I shoot 68yds all the time with my comound and recurve!!!! You can't shoot 97yds on a live deer with good results to say lots of archers can do it!


----------



## uryc (Oct 14, 2006)

I know lots of guys that can group arrows at the 100 yd range. Funny thing is that target never moved while the arrow was in flight. Just to much risk to take. You said you dad hit it in the ham and you waited 3 hours to go look for it. Did the deer die quickly or lay and suffer? What if that arrow would have been 2 more inches off, would the deer be running around with an arrow sticking out of its ham waiting on infection to kill him? There is just to much that can go wrong with a shot at that range. No matter how good you are every 10 yds increases your percentage of something bad happening and anything over 50 or 60 probably increases that chance even more. Can a shot like that be made, yes. Can it be made in the vitals, yes. But ask yourself how you will feel next time if that deer runs off wounded and you do not find it. How will it feel to know that an animal is out there wounded and dying slowly because you tried to pull off a high risk shot? 

See RecordKeeper I was nice and tried to teach him with reasoning.


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

uryc said:


> I know lots of guys that can group arrows at the 100 yd range. Funny thing is that target never moved while the arrow was in flight. Just to much risk to take. You said you dad hit it in the ham and you waited 3 hours to go look for it. Did the deer die quickly or lay and suffer? What if that arrow would have been 2 more inches off, would the deer be running around with an arrow sticking out of its ham waiting on infection to kill him? There is just to much that can go wrong with a shot at that range. No matter how good you are every 10 yds increases your percentage of something bad happening and anything over 50 or 60 probably increases that chance even more. Can a shot like that be made, yes. Can it be made in the vitals, yes. But ask yourself how you will feel next time if that deer runs off wounded and you do not find it. How will it feel to know that an animal is out there wounded and dying slowly because you tried to pull off a high risk shot?
> 
> See RecordKeeper I was nice and tried to teach him with reasoning.


And you did it well!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

benton said:


> OK, come on I shoot 68yds all the time with my comound and recurve!!!! You can't shoot 97yds on a live deer with good results to say lots of archers can do it!


I can say that with some good certainty. First of all, there is a better chance of that deer being calm at 100 yds than there is at 20-30 yds. Now I am certainly NOT advocating such a shot! However, I will not bash anyone that feels they are capable of making this shot. It is not my business! Nor is it yours!:wink::doh: I just know that a LOT of hunters are quite capable of making this shot....now whether they should is a whole nother can of worms altogether, but it is their choice...NOT MINE, and certainly NOT YOURS! 

Many of the great bowhunters such as Fred Bear and Howard Hill made 100 yds shots at game in their lifetimes. We all make mistakes and often learn what we're made of from these mistakes.


----------



## benton (Apr 7, 2006)

Skeptic said:


> I can say that with some good certainty. First of all, there is a better chance of that deer being calm at 100 yds than there is at 20-30 yds. Now I am certainly NOT advocating such a shot! However, I will not bash anyone that feels they are capable of making this shot. It is not my business! Nor is it yours!:wink::doh: I just know that a LOT of hunters are quite capable of making this shot....now whether they should is a whole nother can of worms altogether, but it is their choice...NOT MINE, and certainly NOT YOURS!
> 
> Many of the great bowhunters such as Fred Bear and Howard Hill made 100 yds shots at game in their lifetimes. We all make mistakes and often learn what we're made of from these mistakes.


well I guess I know the boys that can make the 30 to 50 yd shots all day and you know the boys that can make the 100 yd shots all day, I'll stick with my boys.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

benton said:


> well I guess I know the boys that can make the 30 to 50 yd shots all day and you know the boys that can make the 100 yd shots all day, I'll stick with my boys.


It's not a pizzing contest!:doh: Guess your not getting that.

Listen, my self imposed limit for distance for a shot out west this year was 50 yds. Someone a little better than me might go 55, someone a little better than them might go 60, someone a little better than them might go 65 etc. etc. etc. With each person being a little better the ethical distance that they determine they can shoot at a game animal will naturally be extended. YOU CANNOT give a number for yardage that hands down is an unethical distance for all scenarios!

On this hunt I watched a guy shoot 3 arrows at 80 yds with slick tricks into a 1/2 dollar sized group with a pretty good wind at a block target. I was amazed as that day I wasn't doing that at 20 yds. There is always someone capable of doing things that we are not.


----------



## benton (Apr 7, 2006)

I never thought it was. I never tried to come off as being right on the subject! I don't know anyone that can shoot 100yds and brag about it....you do. I don't see a reason for anybody to shoot at deer with a bow at rifel range!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

So do you think that everyone should limit themselves to the yardage that YOU have determined is appropriate for yourself then? If not, where is the line in the sand that a person is to not cross???? Get what I'm saying?


----------



## benton (Apr 7, 2006)

You have clearly called for me out...what do you want? I gave you a pass...Take your 100yd shot and stick it up your bow!!!!!


----------



## BOWHUNTER4HIRE (Jul 14, 2006)

Skeptic said:


> It's not a pizzing contest!:doh: Guess your not getting that.
> 
> Listen, my self imposed limit for distance for a shot out west this year was 50 yds. Someone a little better than me might go 55, someone a little better than them might go 60, someone a little better than them might go 65 etc. etc. etc. With each person being a little better the ethical distance that they determine they can shoot at a game animal will naturally be extended. YOU CANNOT give a number for yardage that hands down is an unethical distance for all scenarios!
> 
> On this hunt I watched a guy shoot 3 arrows at 80 yds with slick tricks into a 1/2 dollar sized group with a pretty good wind at a block target. I was amazed as that day I wasn't doing that at 20 yds. There is always someone capable of doing things that we are not.



I agree with skeptic and record keeper on this one. This kid may be young and uneducated in certain aspects of hunting. However, he obviously looks up to his dad with great respect and I would not want to take that from him.


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

benton said:


> You have clearly called for me out...what do you want? I gave you a pass...Take your 100yd shot and stick it up your bow!!!!!


Now that's a mature post right there!


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## benton (Apr 7, 2006)

RK, I told him I had no problem with what he had to say and he came back bagging me for what I had to say...


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I think there is documentation of Howard Hill killing an Elk at 174 yds on his 4th shot many years ago & I saw a photo of him with 2 Deer in a Magazine that said the two had both been shot at over 70 yds. My memory may be wrong but I am sure a knowlegable Computer person could find out if these are true.


----------



## lovestobowhunt (Aug 14, 2009)

sawtoothscream said:


> my fartest is a 5 yds chipmunk. at the land i huntthe owner wants me to take out all the chip munks that i find in his yard or garden. they destroyed is lawn, garden and are getting into the house now. so i help him out.
> 
> besideds that i havent got a bow deer yet.
> 
> ...


I feel the same way. I'm new this year to bow hunting and I'm truly on 30 yards. I know my limit, and I would actually prefer 20 yards, but I would never shoot over 30, as I'm just asking for trouble. Plus, I figure that I should stay at 20, since the nervous factor will kick in for me.


----------



## turkinator (Feb 1, 2009)

*Ethics Ethics Ethics*

Everytime a long shot, high fence, or baiting thread comes up, the words ethics or ethical comes up a gazillion times! With all the bashing going on how can anyone use the word ethical or ethics on here? Look at this thread! This kid is trying to "move in" here on AT, make new friends, share his experiences afield, and possibly learn something from some older members. He is proud of his dads shot and would like to share it with other hunters on this forum that is new to him. What does he get? Same thing the Mathews, Bear, Alpine, Martin, Bowtech, and other bow shooters get----PURE HATEFULLNESS AND BASHING because its not your preference! So what if he lobbed one in the next area code---Ive did it and Id be willing to bet my new Bowtech Admiral that most of the bashers on this thread have too. Part of "growing up hunter" is learning by mistakes! This guy may have stretched it by your standards of effective range, but at least he is hunting! Keep breaking young spirits before they get good started in our sport, and you are assisting in the ruin of the future of hunting! Personally, I have my limits on distance, but there are ways of teaching newcomers other than belittling and making them feel stupid. Just be glad this kid is in the woods doing something clean and not snatching your GPS off your dash while you are in the woods making your "ethical" 15 yard shot! 
As far as distance---what about Lee Lakoski's 70 yard shot on the muley? noones bashing him! (great shot LEE!) He knew he could do it when he released the arrow because he practices at those distances. Is he unethical? No, but a confident shooter! 
I agree that the animals we hunt deserve "ethical shots" , but I will say this. Ethics are not just used in the outdoors. If some of these members cant show some ethics to each other and new members here on AT, then how do you expect others to believe your strong ethics in the woods? If you dont care about fellow members and hunter's feelings, how the crap do you expect anyone to believe that you care about a game animal's rights or feelings when it is just you, that animal, and the moment of truth? 

As for the hunter who started this thread-----hang in there, dont let others get you down and enjoy your hunting and cherish those hunts with your dad! There are plenty of good people out there that wont ridicule or stomp on you because of your decisions. 

Be safe this fall!:wink:


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

benton said:


> RK, I told him I had no problem with what he had to say and he cam back bagging me for what I had to say...


And you were doing well up until the "stick it up your bow" comment.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

benton said:


> RK, I told him I had no problem with what he had to say and he cam back bagging me for what I had to say...


You continue make the same point, which is that YOU don't think a person should take a shot with a bow that they would with a rifle. I am still asking for that line in the sand that apparently YOU think there must be to dictate where an acceptable bowshot ends and rifle shot begins. I don't see any black and white on this subject at all....honestly. Just a WHOLE lot of grey! Yet, I am trying to see things from your point of view but rather than explain or discuss in a mature fashion you result to insults....something that I have not done!:wink::beer:


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

turkinator said:


> Everytime a long shot, high fence, or baiting thread comes up, the words ethics or ethical comes up a gazillion times! With all the bashing going on how can anyone use the word ethical or ethics on here? Look at this thread! This kid is trying to "move in" here on AT, make new friends, share his experiences afield, and possibly learn something from some older members. He is proud of his dads shot and would like to share it with other hunters on this forum that is new to him. What does he get? Same thing the Mathews, Bear, Alpine, Martin, Bowtech, and other bow shooters get----PURE HATEFULLNESS AND BASHING because its not your preference! So what if he lobbed one in the next area code---Ive did it and Id be willing to bet my new Bowtech Admiral that most of the bashers on this thread have too. Part of "growing up hunter" is learning by mistakes! This guy may have stretched it by your standards of effective range, but at least he is hunting! Keep breaking young spirits before they get good started in our sport, and you are assisting in the ruin of the future of hunting! Personally, I have my limits on distance, but there are ways of teaching newcomers other than belittling and making them feel stupid. Just be glad this kid is in the woods doing something clean and not snatching your GPS off your dash while you are in the woods making your "ethical" 15 yard shot!
> As far as distance---what about Lee Lakoski's 70 yard shot on the muley? noones bashing him! (great shot LEE!) He knew he could do it when he released the arrow because he practices at those distances. Is he unethical? No, but a confident shooter!
> I agree that the animals we hunt deserve "ethical shots" , but I will say this. Ethics are not just used in the outdoors. If some of these members cant show some ethics to each other and new members here on AT, then how do you expect others to believe your strong ethics in the woods? If you dont care about fellow members and hunter's feelings, how the crap do you expect anyone to believe that you care about a game animal's rights or feelings when it is just you, that animal, and the moment of truth?
> 
> ...


Wow...what a great post!

You found the words that I couldn't...but wanted to!

Great post!

RK


----------



## benton (Apr 7, 2006)

Skeptic said:


> You continue make the same point, which is that YOU don't think a person should take a shot with a bow that they would with a rifle. I am still asking for that line in the sand that apparently YOU think there must be to dictate where an acceptable bowshot ends and rifle shot begins. I don't see any black and white on this subject at all....honestly. Just a WHOLE lot of grey! Yet, I am trying to see things from your point of view but rather than explain or discuss in a mature fashion you result to insults....something that I have not done!:wink::beer:


Ok, Ill give you that...Would you shoot 600yds with your bow? What is you max? Will you give it? do you want to step into my shoes?


----------



## uryc (Oct 14, 2006)

Skeptic said:


> So do you think that everyone should limit themselves to the yardage that YOU have determined is appropriate for yourself then? If not, where is the line in the sand that a person is to not cross???? Get what I'm saying?


There probably is not a specific range for anyone other than what each individual feels is within themselves. What that yardage is though should not be decided by how many arrows you can group in a target at a certain yardage. It should be decided by what you are willing to accept. 

While one may be able to group arrows at 70 yds all day long is that person willing to accept that if that animal moves, if they pull the shot that one time out of 100, and that animal ends up wounded and lost then so be it. 

I did that at 30 yds. Felt very comfortable with the shot and ended up loosing the deer. I looked for 2 days and still to this day I am sick about it. But do I feel comfortable shooting at 30 yds, heck yes. I have killed another 20+ at that range but that one time is all it takes.

The fact is no matter how good you are you do not control the animal and you will have a bad shot sometime. Otherwise every pro archer would shoot perfect scores every day. And the farther the distance the worse the effect of that error. 

I cannot say though what range is best for you or the next guy, that has to be decided by what you are willing to accept. Me I am not willing to accept the loss of an animal because I thought I would try instead of knowing. 

I once knew a guy in Montana that practiced 100yd shots with broadheads. He has more animals than most people here. One year he had a 7x7 elk at 100yds, broadside. A calm animal, light breeze, wide open shot. He passed. After the elk cleared the area he chunked an arrow into a stump where the elk was standing just to see, dead on the mark. I asked why he did not take it and he said that if he would have wounded a trophy that big he would have been sick. I asked also if he would next time and he shruged and said he would not know until then. Just because he can shoot that range does not mean he always will.

In the original post they shot a deer that had just been shot at increasing the chance of that deer moving even more. And everyone seems to be missing the fact that he hit it in the rump. Yes he got it, but why? Because he was good or because he got lucky? I say luck because of the range, the fact the animal had been shot at, and the fact he did not put a good shot on it. Next time he may not be lucky. 

Now if it would have been the first shot and he got a double lung I would be a little impressed. Would I still believe it was a high risk shot, yes, but he pulled it off. To bad that is not the way the story went though.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

benton said:


> Ok, Ill give you that...Would you shoot 600yds with your bow? What is you max? Will you give it? do you want to step into my shoes?


Absolutely!! As I already stated in this thread my current max is 50 yds. I have no problem with someone a little better shot than myself going 55 yds or even 60, or a person better than them stretching it a bit further yet.

That is why I really don't think there is ANY distance that is a black and white line in the sand. Now 600 yds....I cannot imagine any scenario where it would be even remotely possible...however, I don't know it all, and so as to not be proven wrong I will keep an open mind even on a possible 600 yd shot. A lot of animals have been killed beyond 100 yds with a bow. A lot more will be in the future. I seriously doubt I'd ever attempt a shot at that distance other than practice or a follow up shot, but I won't degrade someone else for doing so. Especially someone I don't know!

Now if it was a hunting buddy that never even practiced beyond 30 yds that took a 100 yd pot shot...then you can bet your butt I'd give him hell to the 5th degree....but that isn't what we're talking about here.


----------



## benton (Apr 7, 2006)

You and I are two diff ppl, I don't think a 100 yard shot is a good Idea and you can't vioce your opinion on a 200yd shot! You have no right to bag on me for having an opinion...you don't even know what yours is..


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

uryc said:


> There probably is not a specific range for anyone other than what each individual feels is within themselves. What that yardage is though should not be decided by how many arrows you can group in a target at a certain yardage. It should be decided by what you are willing to accept.
> 
> While one may be able to group arrows at 70 yds all day long is that person willing to accept that if that animal moves, if they pull the shot that one time out of 100, and that animal ends up wounded and lost then so be it.
> 
> ...


I think I'm with ya and in agreement 100%. That is why I am open minded and argue for openmindedness. I am not advocating anyone taking 100 yd shots....but what I am advocating is being open minded and understanding that just because I or You would not take a shot...does not necessarily make that shot wrong or unethical for someone else that neither of us knows anything about.

I myself, pass on several shots each year that I end up kicking myself a bit for later because I am confident I could have made the shot cleanly...but in the heat of the moment I decided that it was to risky. On the other hand I have errored the opposite as well and thought better of it after the fact. It's how I've learned the most hunting is by these 'mistakes'. If I didn't make them in the first place though, I would have never learned the lessons.

Now although I know guys that can shoot a pie plate every time at 100 yds I don't think I know any of them that would take 100 yd shots. If they did though, it certainly wouldn't be MY place to correct them!


----------



## red x (Mar 24, 2009)

Just wondering what is the max range for an arrow to be "ethical" kill shot? and just evenualy kill shot?

I have no idea since I have not shoot over 60 yd (target) and wondering on the penitration of the arrow after 70+.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

benton said:


> You and I are two diff ppl, I don't think a 100 yard shot is a good Idea and you can't vioce your opinion on a 200yd shot! You have no right to bag on me for having an opinion...you don't even know what yours is..


See, this is where your wrong. I do KNOW what my opinions is on the subject....I just choose in some aspects to :zip:. I am also open minded, which I suggest a LOT more people on this site be and we'd have less of these young kids getting chased off by the 'ethics police'!

Also, I don't see where I have 'bagged on you'. I have questioned you in the goal of having a 'good discussion'. Does discussing issues bother you?


----------



## uryc (Oct 14, 2006)

red x said:


> Just wondering what is the max range for an arrow to be "ethical" kill shot? and just evenualy kill shot?
> 
> I have no idea since I have not shoot over 60 yd (target) and wondering on the penitration of the arrow after 70+.


On your second question - You need about 6 inches of penetration to enure your broadhead reaches a lung. That said if you get it there and the deer starts running it has been shown to cause great damage as the broadhead slices around. So figure out how far you can shoot and penetrate 6 inches into a deer. Provided of course you do not hit a rib or any bone matter. 

The common opinion is you need 40-50 ft. lb of energy to humanly kill a deer. For a 400 grain arrow this means it needs to be moving at 237.28587183771 fps. So set up your crono and keep going back until your arrow is going that slow and you will have your answer. Of course do not miss and shoot the guts out of the crono.:wink:


----------



## bassmaster8989 (Oct 2, 2007)

I have read the majority of this post and this is what comes to mind.

If you personally as a hunter see a trophy at 100 yds. Why wouldn't you just scout his trails and wait for a shot that IS 100%. just my opinion, I would set up on a different part of the field the next day


And shots at the 100 yard range are an incredible feat. but too much can go wrong, (gust of wind that you cant feel because your in the trees, the deer moves and permanetly wounds a trophy animal, etc). And in my mind, with my archery skill, risking a long shot such as that for a shot at a trophy is not worth it. I would rather wait a few days and get it in range. THATS THE THRILL OF THE HUNT!!! JMO


----------



## bassman417 (Feb 24, 2009)

red x said:


> Just wondering what is the max range for an arrow to be "ethical" kill shot? and just evenualy kill shot?
> 
> I have no idea since I have not shoot over 60 yd (target) and wondering on the penitration of the arrow after 70+.


I shoot a '06 Tribute set to 61# with a 27 1/2" draw. Arrows are CE Maximas with blazers cut to 27 3/8" with 100 gr FP. At 98 yds I get approximately 12 1/2" to 13" of penetration on the target. IDK what my FPS or arrow weight is. At 80 yds the penetration is only 1/2" more approximately. At 70 add another inch or so. At 60 approximately 16'' penetratation. Im unsure of penetration from 30 to 60 yds but at 20 yds I get approximately 20 1/2" to 21" of penetration. (Now Im going to check next time I shoot to make sure my memory is correct, but I believe it is)


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

My little longest whitetail was a touch over 50


----------



## jmclfrsh (Dec 23, 2014)

I would be afraid to take that shot for fear that all the drive home, and after getting home, that somewhere there was an animal lying in the woods with an arrow in its guts or somewhere else that isn’t killing it yet but every move makes it cut it a little more. Because of me. That sounds like torture and I’m not into that. 

The only way to prevent that is to take high-percentage shots. And pass on all other shots. I’m glad you get to go hunting with your dad. That’s awesome. One day you will not get to anymore, and all you’ll have are memories. But at least you’ll have those, which is a good thing.

But the simple fact is, a 100 yard shot on a live animal is a potshot. And you need to think about that, Zach. You sound like a good kid. 










A little gust of wind, or a step after the arrow launches and this is what you get. This thing is gonna be slowly starving to death while you and your dad are eating cheeseburgers the next day.

You need to get your dad on the professional 3D circuit and whoop the heck outta Levi Morgan and friends because he must be that good. And look at all the money he is passing up each and every day.

Blast on me all you want for being an “ethical policeman.” But I enjoy peace of mind. 

Happy hunting.


----------



## Mr. Man (Sep 19, 2011)

An eight year old thread? Somebody get the Pledge.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marc_groleau (Aug 18, 2007)

Well, the OP is older now and hopefully a little wiser.


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

marc_groleau said:


> Well, the OP is older now and hopefully a little wiser.


One thing is for sure... he quit posting on AT right after this thread.
The most interesting thing about this thread to me is, looking back at all the posters that are "inactive users."
I wonder why that is?


----------



## American1989 (Oct 27, 2014)

"GOON" said:


> Well guys i am really sorry that i posted this! I hate that everyone is taking this the way that they are. I have no doubt in my mind that he could kill one today at a hundred yards! He is an amazing shot. And as far as my miss goes, i really didnt think i was going to miss or i wouldnt have shot him. I apologize for posting this and hope that people dont think of me in such a way! I make comfortable shots all day at long distances and do not consider it unethical if you can do it! Again, i am sorry and will try to close this thread ASAP!


Don't apologize, your dad did nothing wrong. There is nothing ethical about killing in the first place. If we truly cared about how a deer feels we wouldn't kill em. When hunting your taking life no matter how you look at it. A wise man once told me... "Ethical doesn't fill up my freezer.

We do learn every day, and I'm sure you did today as well. A close friend of mine who is 80 years old and has been hunting since he was just a child, he told me, "Never tell other hunters about crazy shots, or more so unethical shots cause you'll only make others upset, I get what he meant now.

But yes, we should all strive for good shots, but the reality is, not all shots will be perfect placement when hunting, killing is never clean.

Again, don't apologize. Everyone in this thread has mad mistakes in life, no one here is perfect. Kudos to your dad's kill, I love the story you shared.


----------



## American1989 (Oct 27, 2014)

I myself wouldn't have taken that shot, Im terrible past 80 yards anymore. But I think everyone needs to lay off some, no one here is perfect and all together wise. My grandpa tells me every time I point my finger at someone that there is 3 fingers pointing right back at me, think about that... This AT user today learned that other hunters don't like unethical shots, cut him some slack.


----------



## mrp (Oct 13, 2007)

Congrats to you and your dad on a fun successful hunt.


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

mrp said:


> Congrats to you and your dad on a fun successful hunt.


And I hope he's had more fun and successful hunts in the 8 years since he posted this thread.


----------



## American1989 (Oct 27, 2014)

Juneauhunt said:


> And I hope he's had more fun and successful hunts in the 8 years since he posted this thread.


I noticed after I commented here that this was a super old thread. Funny! I learned very early on, do not share stories about long shots with other hunters, especially on AT.


----------



## rkillar (Jun 14, 2008)

Did anyone read that whole story?


----------

